# No DRM/DRI loading, ati-drivers Radeon Xpress 200m [SOLVED]

## machinelou

I've been trying to get drm working.  As I understand it, when drm is loaded, one should see at least two lines in dmesg, one that say DRM initialized, and another line mentioned one's video card.  I see neither when attempting to use the closed-source ati drivers.  According to ATI's website, the closed source drivers should work with the Radeon Xpress 200m.  I can load fglrx without incident.  I haven't been able to find much information on this problem - there is a bug report concerning this video card but it appears to have been resolved.  Is this a bug or a configuration problem on my part?  Yes, DRM is disabled in the kernel.

I consider this to be a kernel/module problem but the reason why it's important to me is because I can't get 3d-acceleration or glx to work in Xorg without it (or so I believe).

uname -a

```
Linux localhost 2.6.19-suspend2-r1 #4 SMP Mon Jan 15 10:54:45 EST 2007 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology ML-34 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                 601632  0 

ndiswrapper           229096  0 

```

lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 Host Bridge (rev 10)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80)

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80)

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller (rev 80)

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 82)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ATI (rev 80)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge (rev 80)

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge (rev 80)

00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 80)

00:14.6 Modem: ATI Technologies Inc ATI SB400 - AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 80)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

05:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

05:09.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

05:09.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

05:09.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller

05:09.4 Class 0805: Texas Instruments PCI6411/6421/6611/6621/7411/7421/7611/7621 Secure Digital Controller

```

Kernel Config: http://pastebin.com/860556

Dmesg: http://pastebin.com/860559

I'm pretty sure this is a kernel/modules problem but I've included my xorg config and log just in case someone was interested. 

Xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/860564

Xorg.log: http://pastebin.com/860575

Here's the glx error when I type glxinfo:

```
localhost vision # glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x21 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x22 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

```

Last edited by machinelou on Sat Jan 20, 2007 12:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Anon5710

In my expierence, the dri guide from gentoo is not good rearding ATI based cards.

I have used this guide more than a couple of times wich worked each time flawless  :Smile: 

http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html

----------

## DtZ

As far as I know you can't get Xorg DRM working with ati closed source drivers. Try replacing this line in the Modules Section of xorg.conf:

```
Load "DRM"
```

with

```
Load "DRI"
```

----------

## machinelou

That produced no effect.  As I mentioned, I don't think changes to xorg.conf will resolve the problem. I think it's a kernel/module issue

----------

## DtZ

Have you tried using diffrent kernel version? I have a very similar configuration and with gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r4 + ati-drivers-8.32.5 everything is working fine. The only diffrence I've noticed is that I've Load "DRI" and no Load "DRM" in my xorg.conf. Also when I modprobe fglrx I can see in my dmesg:

```

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 922 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.32.5 [Dec 12 2006] on minor 0

[fglrx] total      GART = 130023424

[fglrx] free       GART = 114032640

[fglrx] max single GART = 114032640

[fglrx] total      LFB  = 134086656

[fglrx] free       LFB  = 119697408

[fglrx] max single LFB  = 119697408

[fglrx] total      Inv  = 0

[fglrx] free       Inv  = 0

[fglrx] max single Inv  = 0

[fglrx] total      TIM  = 0

```

I don't know if it's important, but in your dmesg this message is much shorter. If you want I can send you my kernel config, though it's very similar to yours.

----------

## machinelou

DtZ: Do you have amd64 and the same video card? If so, then yea I'd love to see your kernel config.  Otherwise I'll just give that kernel a try -- I'll worry about suspend2 later.

----------

## DtZ

My lspci shows:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge

00:04.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 10)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ATI

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge

00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:14.6 Modem: ATI Technologies Inc ATI SB400 - AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)

03:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

03:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

03:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

03:04.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller

03:04.4 Class 0805: Texas Instruments PCI6411/6421/6611/6621/7411/7421/7611/7621 Secure Digital Controller

03:06.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

```

It seems we basicly have the same hardware. The only diffrence is that I have Athlon64 not Turion CPU but it shouldn't matter. 3d acceleration is working fine for me. I can run beryl with Xgl and games like Newerwinter Nights or Eternal Lands(though performance isn't great). You can find my kernel config here. Also here's my xorg.conf. Hope this helps  :Smile: 

----------

## machinelou

Thank you!  I hope to upgrade the kernel tonight and post the results!

----------

## machinelou

I think it's time to give up. Even with your same kernel and config:

```
localhost vision # glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x21 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x22 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

localhost vision # fglrxinfo

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!

```

My xorg log looks the same as it did before.  There are no DRM messages in dmesg.

----------

## DtZ

So it must be xorg.conf then. I've noticed that you've got 2 modules sections there. I think that this might be the problem. Try loading synaptics module in the first section along with dri,vbe,ddc etc. 

As for dmesg you won't see any DRM messages there.There's no such module for ati proprietary drivers. My "dmesg | grep DRM" returns nothing and everything is working fine.

----------

## machinelou

OMG!! I can't believe it!! Thanks so much DtZ, I would have completely given up if you hadn't mentioned that you didn't have any DRM messages in dmesg.  All I did was clean up my xorg so that there was only one module section. Any now:

```
vision@localhost ~ $ glxgears

3787 frames in 5.0 seconds = 757.308 FPS

3975 frames in 5.0 seconds = 794.471 FPS

3905 frames in 5.0 seconds = 780.947 FPS

3963 frames in 5.0 seconds = 792.479 FPS

3936 frames in 5.0 seconds = 787.164 FPS

3950 frames in 5.0 seconds = 789.925 FPS

3963 frames in 5.0 seconds = 792.596 FPS

3920 frames in 5.0 seconds = 783.858 FPS

```

Vanilla Sources 2.6.18.3 patched with suspend2.

ati-drivers-8.32.5

----------

